# Sage Oracle one cup single wall basket



## Leigh (Jan 14, 2015)

Morning,

I've just noticed that sage are now selling single baskets as well as the double that come with the machine new and wondered if anybody has experienced using one specifically with an Oracle and maybe give some feedback on your results? It normally doses around the 22g mark +- 1g with the standard double basket.

I'm guessing that it would dose less and cut out grinding as it registers pressure with its auto tamp mechanism ?

kind regards

Leigh


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

As with most espresso machines the 1 cup basket rarely works as well as the double spout.

I know circa 22/22.5 grams for the double is a big dose but you need to get used to using this quantity if you are seeking best quality results on the Oracle.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Ron,

It does seem a big dose at 22g but I do get fantastic results with it, I just wondered if anybody had gone down this route of trying a single basket and was interested in hearing what results had been achieved. I've had my Oracle 2 years now and really do like the machine and it's features. I see your a fan of Raves Columbian Suarez! To date this is one of my favourite every day beans, what recipes do you use with Suarez?


----------



## Jinsin456 (Sep 12, 2017)

I got the single basket included with my Oracle. I've used it a couple of times and it does dose less and stop auto tamp etc just fine.

Seemed to make a decent espresso albeit not very much of it due to it only being a single shot.

I'm sure I've read somewhere that if you bought an Oracle before they came with them that they will send you a free one as they were released after the original Oracle was already out. Have a look and see, I don't think I dreamt that lol.


----------



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

As I am thinking of using a rounded tamper with ny 1 cup basket, I do test putting my backflush basket under the tamper.

A bit more pressure in the middle then.

No decisive answer but I know some use a specific tamper when less than 8.5g are used.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I found it's more or less impossible to get a correct fill in it. I'm not the only one either, It's either over fill or finish up with the tamper pressing on the basket rather than the grinds.

I replaced it with a Fracino single which leaves some scope for variation. Any make of 7g single is likely to be ok and will hold more on a Sage.

Not much use for me but may be at some point especially with mandheling which I do use now and again. I mostly use a Fracino 12g, 13 to 14g on a sage. Maybe 12 too, not tried but at some point pucks go very sludgy with low fills.

Some people under fill baskets such as trying to use a 6g commercial basket at that weight by using an undersized tamper. I'm not going to even try it as it's bound to leave a mess in the filter basket. I mention this to some one who went ahead with the idea and yes it left a mess in the basket.

John

-


----------



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

You can use an undersized tamper,not too small, then tamp the external with your usual one.

But I was surprised the puck did keep its shape with 7-8 g (not weighted) I used the underside of a 1 cup basket to tamp the center. Tested hardness with a finger, finished with my normal tamper and the backflush basket under it.

24 gr extracted in 23 secs and the puck did keep its cupped shape I will make pics in a moment.

Start of extraction very generous, in color ,blending at 23 sec... a nice strength for that 1:3.5 ratio.

I was looking for a solution as the ramp of pressure is slow as I extract,beginning low. And the effect on the puck is that it is fragilized. More than when full pressure is pushing on it soon,seem to me.

I think the modern design of 1 cup baskets slants is done so that when a flat tamper is used the pressure is directed toward the center .

The one I use is Ascaso 7 to 9g, and the "walls" are rounded (not hollow,the opposite) that makes little pressure in the middle as it is stopped from pushing in the middle of the wall I think.

The goal is to use small quantities to make not very strong ristretto or coffe to add milk in it.

If I want a more ideal coffe zi need to take a 2cups basket (with the ones I have actually)

One cup basket seem to be soon over filled,I find no good way to use the edges of the basket as a measure, or it works when the grind is fluffy enough ( shakes with the dosing cup covering it ,as it can be done with the Niche steel cup)


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

LOL I wont be going that way Olek what ever you show me. I have thing about pucks and also find that doing just about anything with the grinds can change taste as well.

MrBoots often says something like we don't make pucks we make drinks.  I make both and have certain expectations in both areas.

Others work differently and try all sorts. I've been working at my Monsooned Malabar for the best part of 2 years now. Each time I use a different grinder = more work. That's enough for me.

I'd also respectably suggest you forget about blonding and work through a range of ratios on any bean you try. That may even mean changes of weight as well.

John

-


----------



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

This was definitively a good idea

Dry pucks . Good taste . Here 22g for 9g

I will try without the distribution tool too.


----------

